# Snorkeling a timberwolf



## Newbruteforcetothegame

Has anyone snorkeled a yamaha timberwolf before and if so how did you do it?


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I have snorkeled one before .....I used PVC ....LOL its really easy to do


----------



## IBBruin

I have a 250 Bear Tracker. As wide open as that thing is it can't be very hard. The only part that might be kinda tricky is hooking the snorkel up to the air box.


----------



## Grizzly08

Its not hard at all just cut you a hole epoxy you a fitting in and run it to the front usually going down the left side of atv if sitting on it.


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame

Ok so I all I will have to is run PVC pipe from the intake box and that's all?


----------



## IBBruin

You'll need to run the carb vent line up. If you're going to use it like a submarine You might as well run each brake vent line up also. Each drum brake will have an air vent line. If I remember right you only have one rear brake on the right side so you'd end up with three brake vents. You could use the plastic T's from Autozone or something and tie all three together to end up with just one running up. Don't forget to run the rear differential vent line up also. 

Carb vent
Rear diff vent
Brake vent
Airbox snorkel


----------



## MudWolf88

Well I got a question guys what size pvc pipe would be the best size to use? An can't you use the original outlet in the breather box? An also I got a broken box should I apoxy the box shut? If y'all haven't figured out this is my first time snorkleing a atv so any helps or tips or diagrams would be nice.


----------



## Polaris425

I would start with 1-1/2. We snorkeled a big bear with 1-1/2 and it ran pretty good.


----------



## MudWolf88

One more question how tall should it be? Its going on a timberwolf 4x4 (of course)?


----------



## Polaris425

Height is totally up to you. Whatever you think will look/work best.


----------



## IBBruin

MudWolf88 said:


> One more question how tall should it be? Its going on a timberwolf 4x4 (of course)?


I also depends on how deep of water you plan on attempting. Bump530 has one on his Honda that's about 6 feet tall I think.


----------



## wyatthoff123

Newbruteforcetothegame said:


> Has anyone snorkeled a yamaha timberwolf before and if so how did you do it?


yes, u need a can of rubber cement, 6 foot of vacume cleaner hose, ur choice of pvc pipe size, pvc cement, 2 45 degree angles and a 90 for the top, run the tube off of the rubber boot under you seat, remove it from its original position down under the frame slide the tube over it with rubber cement and then all the way up to the front zip tied to the frame then hooked onto the pvc with rubber cement under the front "rack" run it out of the middle as close to your handle bars as you dare, 45 it right first thing thhen 3 inches or how ever long u want it of pipe then the other 45 straight up as high as u want to the 90 degree angle


----------

